# Herbies



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 16, 2011)

I made a thread a while back on Herbies. And someone had tried them. 
Know they had a successful experience.
Forgot who it was and what exactly was said though. Lost all that info.

Would like to go with them this order. As they do have the best prices anywhere.
Any input welcome. Thanks.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

sounds like a burger joint...a bad one lol...sorry


----------

